# Cool



## Ghost (Jun 21, 2002)

WHAT IF DAN DICKAU WENT TO THE LAKERS


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

*Dickau*

Then I would shoot myself.:laugh: :laugh: :laugh: 

Then we'd have a log jam at PG. The Lakers don't need Dickau, they need a SF. Like Qyntel Woods or Tayshaun Prince.


----------



## Ghost (Jun 21, 2002)

*log jam*

shaw wont return and get rid of hunter in a trade of some sort


----------



## Sean (Jun 7, 2002)

I like Dickau, but the Lakers PG position is in need of a solid defender. I wouldn't mind seeing him, but only because of my old ties to Spokane and Gonzaga BBall. (Don't tell anyone, but I'm old enough to have seen Stockton play when he was at Gonzaga.)


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

As much as I would like to see the Lakers draft SAM CLANCY I think they will draft a SG (only Kobe under contract) or a SF (only Fox under contract). Someone that can play 20 minutes a game right away and bring energy and athletic abilty that George brought off the bench.

The Lakers probably have given all hope of George coming back.


----------



## Ghost (Jun 21, 2002)

*like*

prince or grizzard or fred jones


----------



## Sean (Jun 7, 2002)

Your man Dan may be goig to the warriors. Today's rumors have the 76ers picking Dan and then shipping him to Golden State. I've seen it elsewhere, but this is good explanation.

"For several days rumor has had it the 76ers and Warriors have a deal on the table that would have the 76ers selecting Dan Dickau on draft day at #16, and then later trading him and Derrick Coleman to the Warriors in exchange for Danny Fortson and a re-signed Larry Hughes. Its seems the deal is still influx, but come Wednesday if the 76ers do take Dickau at #16- expect Coleman in Golden State before the end of July… "

http://www.hoopsworld.com/article_325.shtml


----------



## Wilt_The_Stilt (Jun 7, 2002)

What about Jacobsen..he got invited to the draft.


----------



## Ghost (Jun 21, 2002)

*re*

they have gilbert areans they do not need dan


----------



## Sean (Jun 7, 2002)

*arenas*



> Originally posted by *princetolakers *
> they have gilbert areans they do not need dan


maybe not for long...

http://www.bayarea.com/mld/bayarea/sports/basketball/nba/golden_state_warriors/3527593.htm


----------



## HEATLUNATIC (May 27, 2002)

The Lakers ARENT gett'n Woods,but they SHOULD take Prince,cuz George is comming to MIA!


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

*Re: re*



> Originally posted by *princetolakers *
> they have gilbert areans they do not need dan


Ha, you got told!


----------



## Ghost (Jun 21, 2002)

*re*

funny


----------



## Devestata (May 29, 2002)

*Re: re*



> Originally posted by *princetolakers *
> funny


If this wasn't post pad, I don't know what is. Your posting isn't any longer than one line. You tried to bash the Portland forum with your crap, and unless you start adding some insight to your posting, I will delete them on any board I have power on.


----------



## Ghost (Jun 21, 2002)

*re*

<strike>eat a d</strike>

<font color=red><i>Moderator Note: Stop this non-sense. Consider yourself warned.</i></font>


----------



## Devestata (May 29, 2002)

*Re: re*



> Originally posted by *princetolakers *
> eat a d


Yeah, insult a moderator. All I ever asked is to have your posts have a little more detail in them. You won't have to worry about posting after that little comment you made.


----------



## Ghost (Jun 21, 2002)

anyway the lakers wont even get dan dikau i do not need a lot of info cause no one is talking about it i am from spokane and my favrote team is the lakers and imo they need a point gaurd and dan is good so i thought it would be cool if the lakers got dan you know what i am saying 

:laugh:


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

I wish all of your posts were this long.:yes:


----------



## Ghost (Jun 21, 2002)

*re*

ok i will try to make the rest of my post about that long

also if you were the lakers gm on draft night what would do trade or keep same pick

a trade i just made up was in my mind today was lakers 27 th pick to bulls for their 2 nd round pick and like marucs fizar or jamal crawford but if they add one of those two then the lakers could give them walker or hunter as a pretty good backup

what do you think about that

 or


----------

